# gkrellmms laesst sich nicht emergen

## artbody

Ein fehler von vielen nach einem 

emerge -uDNeav world 

u.a. 

```
 * 

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2092:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake USE_AUDACIOUS=1 || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?"

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## schachti

Gib uns doch mal bitte 20-30 Zeilen mehr.

----------

## artbody

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199620

da isser ja der bug

----------

## artbody

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1 to /

 * gkrellmms-2.1.22.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking gkrellmms-2.1.22.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gkrellmms-2.1.22.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1/work

 * Applying gkrellmms-2.1.22-audacious.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying gkrellmms-2.1.22-ldflags.patch ...                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1/work/gkrellmms ...

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wall -fPIC `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags`  `pk

g-config audacious --cflags` -DUSE_AUDACIOUS -DPACKAGE="\"gkrellmms\""  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe   -

c -o gkrellmms.o gkrellmms.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wall -fPIC `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags`  `pk

g-config audacious --cflags` -DUSE_AUDACIOUS -DPACKAGE="\"gkrellmms\""  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe   -

c -o options.o options.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -O2 -Wall -fPIC `pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --cflags`  `pk

g-config audacious --cflags` -DUSE_AUDACIOUS -DPACKAGE="\"gkrellmms\""  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe   -

c -o playlist.o playlist.c

In Datei, eingefügt von playlist.c:25:

playlist.h:30:32: Fehler: audacious/beepctrl.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In Datei, eingefügt von options.c:22:

gkrellmms.h:31:32: Fehler: audacious/beepctrl.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

options.c: In Funktion »toggles_func«:

options.c:64: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_main_win_toggle«

options.c:65: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_main_win«

options.c:68: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_pl_win_toggle«

options.c:69: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_pl_win«

options.c:72: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_eq_win_toggle«

options.c:73: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_eq_win«

options.c:76: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_toggle_repeat«

options.c:79: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_toggle_shuffle«

options.c:82: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_eject«

options.c:85: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_show_prefs_box«

options.c: In Funktion »aot_func«:

options.c:95: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_toggle_aot«

options.c: In Funktion »xmms_start_func«:

options.c:130: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_running«

options.c: In Funktion »quit_func«:

options.c:155: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_quit«

make: *** [options.o] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

In Datei, eingefügt von gkrellmms.c:22:

gkrellmms.h:31:32: Fehler: audacious/beepctrl.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

gkrellmms.c: In Funktion »do_xmms_command«:

gkrellmms.c:106: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_playlist_prev«

gkrellmms.c:108: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_playing«

gkrellmms.c:109: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_paused«

gkrellmms.c:110: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_pause«

gkrellmms.c:112: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_play«

gkrellmms.c:116: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_stop«

gkrellmms.c:119: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_playlist_next«

gkrellmms.c:124: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_eject«

gkrellmms.c: In Funktion »update_gkrellmms«:

gkrellmms.c:214: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_running«

gkrellmms.c:231: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_get_info«

gkrellmms.c:300: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_get_output_time«

gkrellmms.c: In Funktion »drag_data_received«:

gkrellmms.c:400: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_playlist_clear«

gkrellmms.c:401: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_playlist_add_url_string«

gkrellmms.c: In Funktion »panel_button_release«:

gkrellmms.c:452: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_jump_to_time«

gkrellmms.c: In Funktion »create_gkrellmms«:

gkrellmms.c:816: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_main_win_toggle«

make: *** [gkrellmms.o] Fehler 1

playlist.c: In Funktion »update_playlist_position«:

playlist.c:110: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_get_playlist_pos«

playlist.c:115: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_get_playlist_file«

playlist.c:116: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

playlist.c:117: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_get_playlist_title«

playlist.c:118: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

playlist.c:119: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_get_playlist_time«

playlist.c: In Funktion »load_playlist«:

playlist.c:157: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_is_running«

playlist.c:159: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_get_playlist_length«

playlist.c:163: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

playlist.c:176: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

playlist.c: In Funktion »update_playlist«:

playlist.c:217: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »string_to_utf8« erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl oh

ne Typkonvertierung

playlist.c: In Funktion »open_playlist_file_choosen«:

playlist.c:277: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_playlist_clear«

playlist.c:278: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_playlist_add«

playlist.c: In Funktion »playlist_row_activated_cb«:

playlist.c:389: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »xmms_remote_set_playlist_pos«

make: *** [playlist.o] Fehler 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2092:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake USE_AUDACIOUS=1 || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?"

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1/temp/build.lo

g'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmms-2.1.22-r1/temp/e

nvironment'.

 * 

```

----------

## schachti

Na Du hast den Bugreport ja bereits selbst gefunden.   :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

Ja ich hab das ding gkrellmms nun erst mal rausgeworfen

werd jetzt noch ein emerge /e world machen und hoffen dass mein keyboard auch wieder funkt

----------

